# Help finding a tool



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

I have seen a tool, well a couple different variations of a tool, basically I want a flexible tool that can be adjusted to perfectly fit a curve for transferring patterns to a sheet of wood. I have no idea what this tool is called or where to get one. Can anyone help me out? I could use welding wire and bend it to shape, but being I dont own a welder I am not going to buy it just for this purpose. I want a reusable tool. Thank you for your time.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=44631&cat=1,42936,50298


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/144815/Plastic-Profile-Copy-Gauge-Large-10-Width.aspx


----------



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

The bending bow wouldn't work for my application since the strap would be in the way, however the profile gauge is what I am looking for. Thank you.


----------



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

I found a video for a home built one.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjep8oKTqzE


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Your welcome, I try to help out anyway I can.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*depends on the curve you need*

The profiler gauge to which you have been referred will work for tight curves and radiii.
Here's some others:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...H0.Xprofile+gauge&_nkw=profile+gauge&_sacat=0

For more gentle curves and sweeps, draftsman have used flexible curves that hold their shape for "ever" . Here's an example of one:
http://www.draftingsteals.com/catalog-drafting---drawing-aides-curves-acu-arc-adjustable-curves.html


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

woodcraft.com sells flexible curve templates - part #148455 @37", or part #148456 @107". Also an office supply store may have them for a lesser price. Be safe.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> The profiler gauge to which you have been referred will work for tight curves and radiii.
> Here's some others:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...H0.Xprofile+gauge&_nkw=profile+gauge&_sacat=0
> 
> ...


Why did you put quotation marks around ever?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think the op wants something larger but this is pretty cool.


----------



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

yes, I am looking for something in the 24 in range. I might be making one.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> The profiler gauge to which you have been referred will work for tight curves and radiii.
> Here's some others:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...H0.Xprofile+gauge&_nkw=profile+gauge&_sacat=0
> 
> ...


The draftsman's tool is what I would suggest.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what's the application?*

You can also make a modeling clay "dam" and pour Plaster of Paris around a shape. Then you seal that shape and make another dam a pour the opposite half.... male and female he created them.... 

Bondo makes a great casting medium also. Tape off the part to be cast and it won't stick to it.

What kind of profile are you trying to duplicate?


----------



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

I build speaker boxes (not for a living) and I am trying to transfer the hump for the driveshaft so a tight fit.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, so it's a gross/rough shape*

When making clay models we often had to "duplicate" a profile on one side of the vehicle and transfer it to the other side for symmetry. We used a giant version of the adjustable rod profiler posted above. The rods were about 1/4" diameter and the unit stood about 24" tall and was shop built and heavy.

You can make one from wood dowels and blocks that would serve the same function. Drill a series/many holes in a hardwood block 24" to 36" long, the same size as your dowels so they are difficult to press through, but will stay in place without falling out when held vertically. Steel rod will also work and that's what our's was made from in an aluminum black. 

You start with the block held horizontally and begin pressing the rods/dowels in from both ends until they touch the surface continually and form a rough duplication of the floor pan. Depending on how close the holes are you will get a more accurate profile. Square wood strips will work also and stacking them under spring pressure will keep them in place.

You may end up making your own because there is no commercial version I know of. 

The OTHER way we made a duplicate surface is with a pencil compass, a template cut to a rough profile from thin plywood or other stiff material that will take a pencil line and THEN holding the pencil compass vertically trace the floor pan hump onto the plywood and cut out the shape...simple, cheap and easy once you have done it 5 times, you will say what's all the fuss about... :yes:


----------



## SingleCarGarage (Nov 10, 2014)

hmm, im liking the idea of the rod style. maybe aluminum square stock with a series of tight hole, then split down the middle to create 2 halves to put the rods between and screw it together.


----------

